# trail LED Darkstar review



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

*trail LED Darkstar review--updated with beam shots*

I was recently convinced/coerced to participate on a 4 man team 12 hour overnight race called Pitch Black SIngle Track in Wisconsin. Since running from 8pm to 8am would require lights (obviously) I went on the hunt for a more modern solution to replace my 12 year old TurboCat S47. 
After a short period of research I decided that the homebuilt/garage innovators were making a much more compelling product than the major light manufacturers. I didn't want to spend much beyond about $250 and was going to content myself with a single light solution rather than both a bar and head mounted solution. While I did exceed my budget target by a few bucks I must say I could not be happier with zen bicycles Darkstar from trail LED. 
I have one ride under my belt with this light and am stunned at the amount of light. The spread of the beam. How lite and compact the lamp and battery are, etc. Last night was the maiden voyage on the race course that consists of almost entirely wooded singletrack. I actually rode with my persimmon tinted Oakley glasses (prescription) at night. The Darkstar was mounted on my helmet and had such reach and spread that I never had to consciously think about pointing my head to get light where I needed it. The beam was even, no hot spots, had nice throw. At one point we were bombing at 25 mph and was not even close to out running the beam. 
Kudos to zen bicycles. This is an incredible solution for the money and easily sufficient as a single light solution.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Thought I would add a few pictures. The total package weighs in at 410 grams.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nice review of the Darkstar. Any problems with mounting this on the helmet? What optics did you choose when you ordered? Also, I do believe Zen is asking at least $320 ( USD ) for this set up so that is a tad more than the $250 you listed. Since you do seem to have a camera.....One request....*BEAM SHOTS !!* ( please...  )


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

He paid the listed price, which was more than the $250.00 he wanted to spend. Here are my beam shots, wall is about 130ft away. Trees are 200. Taken with mtbr standard settings.
Personally taking beam shots is a pain so wouldn't blame him for not wanting to

Darkstar Low









Darkstar High


----------



## SPINSTOKED (Oct 10, 2006)

I love my Dark Star :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zen bicycle said:


> ...Personally taking beam shots is a pain so wouldn't blame him for not wanting to


This is true, however he took the time to do a nice review including some pictures. A nice finishing touch would be *BUYER* beam shots. The ones you posted I've seen before. Hopefully he would post up with some shots in a more natural setting. Since he was using the light helmet mounted I thought maybe he might have ordered the setup with the tightest optics available. "IF" that is so, it would be nice to see some beam shots that show the beam pattern & throw distance in a more natural setting ( **ie....no highly reflective white concrete driveways..:nono: ) ....sorry, but when it comes to beam shots I am extremely picky. ( as are others I'm sure ) If he does decide to post up with beam shots I'm sure ( If they are impressive ) it will undoubtedly result in at least a couple more sales coming your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I took those before I knew any better on beam shots plus it is the only place around that I have a defined distance. I will try to redo them in a more natural setting though. I agree on the buyer beam shots and hope he posts his as well. He actually got one spot and one diffuse beam on his. So not as much throw as possible, but a slightly wider beam.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I am racing in a 12hr night race tomorrow night on a four man team. Part of my side activities during the race will be trying to get some quality night shots of the race to use for next years marketing. I will try to take some owner beam shots then. No guarantees of great results but I will try. I went with the spot/flood combo in an attempt to get a nice even beam at the expense of a bit of throw. As I said in the review at one point we were descending at 25mph and I felt in no way that i was outrunning the light. I am quite satisfied with my beam choice. Regarding the cost, while I did slightly exceed my intended outlay the $320 I paid seems to me a very good value. One of my teammates and I rode last night, he has a Light in Motion ARC HID lamp. While It was a very nice lamp the Darkstar completely washed it out when shining them at the same target. Hope the night pics work, we'll see, I'd imagine I'll post up either way by Sunday.

Just to comment on Zen's pics, I feel the look low intensity picture is about what the light look and feels like on a dark wooded trail on when the light is set to high. Just imagine the driveway is dirt and grass. Honestly this thing is silly bright. Zen has been a great guy to work with, in fact a good friend of mine who lives in another state is now in the purchasing process. I have no doubt that his beam shots are in no way intended to deceive or take advantage of a friendly backdrop.. Hope I can produce some usable images.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I plan on using these setting:

6 SECONDS AT F4 - WHITE BALANCE - DAYLIGHT


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess I was a bit frosty with the tone of where this thread is going so I went in my backyard to take three shots. Trust me Zen is a straight shooter. Here you go: Light off. Light on low. Light on high. The fence at the far end is about 80 feet away. The width of the yard is about 50 feet. I'll get more of these shots tomorrow night. Judge for yourselves gents. Pics taken with a tripod mounted Canon XSi DLSR at the mtbr settings, stated above, with a Canon 10-22mm wide angle lens at 10mm so the field of view is nearly 180 degrees.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I chose the spot/flood combo to give the most versatility I could get. My aim is to typically use the light on my helmet. The mount is essentially a velcro watch band. I added a swatch of velcro to the bottom of the light and to my helmet just for added security (unneeded in hindsight). I could also do a bar mount but I like the wide and long beam that points wherever I turn my head. It is so wide that I am never forced to do anything other than flick my eyes if I need to look in a direction away from the beam axis. My ultimate goal was to find a single light solution. I have accomplished that goal.


----------



## jimcrjfo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm the outta state bro with a purchase in progress...I saw Zen's beam pictures and heard Hogprint tell me this was an awesome light, but when I just saw Hog's beam pictures, the words "Holy $hit!" slipped out and I'm sitting by myself! I can't wait to get mine! Seriously! Zen, when's that CNC run to be complete?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

:yikes:    ...GOODNESS GRACIOUS! THAT IS SOME FREEKING AWESOME OUTPUT! :thumbsup:  ( shut my mouth... )
...me likey awesome output led lights...:ihih:


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought you might feel that way. This Darkstar is something else.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am impressed.
I am just getting back into mountain biking again, and I have been looking at lights online such as the Niterider 1200 Pro and a few others.

How many lumens is this Darkstar Trail LED?
I did not see the info here.
http://trailled.blogspot.com/

Does it have a handlebar mount too?
This would be going on the Rockhopper Pro I picked up a few months back.

From the pictures above, this may be all the light I need for running trails/forest service roads while camping, and around the neighborhood at night.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I rate the Darkstar at 1200 lumen's out the front. So accounting for optical and thermal losses. I normally don't suggest the Darkstar for a handlebar mount as the heat sinking on the back could hurt in an endo. You could however mount it on your front fork if desired.

Handle bar/fork mounts are an extra $5

Oh, the CNC run should be done next week.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
1200 is very bright.


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

hogprint said:


> I plan on using these setting:
> 
> 6 SECONDS AT F4 - WHITE BALANCE - DAYLIGHT


What was the ISO setting, as this dramatically affects the image brightness?

If your camera was set to AUTO ISO, it is likely that it automatically went up to a higher ISO setting due to the night environment. The affect would be pictures that were possibly brighter than if manually set.

Not trying to say they won't be brighter than my Eva, as there are 2 MCE's there. Just saying 

Nice looking little light BTW.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

F4 
4sec
ISO 220
the nikon D40 doesn't have an iso 100 so this is the closest I could get. I also adjusted these images down in brightness to what my eyes see so it is actually dimmer than what the settings would indicate.

Hogprints shots are pretty right on as well based on what I have experienced with the light.

I am going to be taking a new round of beamshots shortly and one will be included in the mtbr light shootout as well..


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

Comments retracted about Zen's 220 ISO setting, as I missed the 4 vs 6 second exposure @ ISO 220 comment. That helped get it back more twards center.

Best~Chris

Not sure on hogprints ISO…. but then again my 1500 twin is too bright for that MTBR setting, so similarly washes out the picture and lights up all the night mist. At some point sooner rather than later, they are going to need to change that setting…as lights have become to powerful.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

You have a PM

Thanks for that


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Couldn't confirm the ISO so I reshot. This particular night is a bit darker, zero illumination as opposed to the last series had a fair amount of ambient light. The previous shots also had a higher moisture content in the air thus the scatter, we are in a drought and the air is quite dry tonight.

The images are confirmed 6 sec exposure, f4 aperture, ISO 100, WB daylight.

I suspect the previous images may have had auto iso. With the lens and camera quality I doubt it went beyond maybe 400 iso. Never the less, here are three more shots exactly as specified.

Beam shots or not. I am totally impressed with the light, particularly the night of our 12 hour overnight race. At 3am I was the only guy still getting comments about how bright my light was.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

....:bluefrown: ...not as impressive as the first shots. Low beam looks like 400 lumen. The problem here is that you are also testing a very bright light set and confining the light to the 80 ft. distance in your yard. A light like this BEGS FOR DISTANCE ! Find a place that has at least 200 ft ( or more ) so us beam-shot snobs (  ) can judge the throw. Anyway, sometimes beam shots don't turn out right the first time. You might have to vary the settings and take a series of shots and then judge for yourself which photos are more representative to what your eyes actually see. On MTBR, they sometimes put a bike at a set distance in the photo, this also gives some scale and helps people judge the brightness of the beam. Remember: What we're looking at with photos is 2D not 3D. Anything you can add to help us judge distance and scale is a big plus. Thanks again for taking time out to do beam shots...I mean that..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I am satisfied with the beamshots I have provided. Lets think about this......repeat after me," one thousand one, one thousand two. " That is how long it would take to ride the length of my yard at 27 miles per hour. Double that (4 seconds) time at 13 miles per hour. Over the years I have tended to notice my rides average somewhere between 8 and 10 miles per hour or 10 to 15 feet per second. So at that average speed, lets see, "one thousand one, one thousand two, one thousand three, one thousand four, one thousand five, one thousand six." Six seconds to cover the length of this image. IMHO a 200 foot beamshot would be great for a car or if you are a downhiller. Regarding scale the fence is about four feet high and in the center of the image are your typical newer style folding nylon camp chairs.

My intent in posting a review of the Darkstar is to provide an unbiased look at a product I bought. I am not a light maker nor do I purport to be. I wanted a nice wide, even, bright, simple, and reasonably priced beam to serve as a single light solution. I found exactly that. In practice the low setting is perfectly adequate for typical xc singletrack riding. The high setting is a comfortable overkill. Of particular note is the width and even nature of the lighting. Quite natural in my opinion.

I hope not to offend your sensibilities, and I thank you for engaging in this thread.

Cheers...........


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

hogprint said:


> Couldn't confirm the ISO so I reshot....
> 
> The images are confirmed 6 sec exposure, f4 aperture, ISO 100, WB daylight.
> 
> ...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

What is the run time on high for the darkstar?

urmb


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I am going to assume this is aimed at me.
3 + hours on high with the standard battery pack with a settable low power warning. Although since each one is a custom order if you need a longer or shorter runtime or with multiple small packs to match laps on say a 24 hour enduro event it is easy to do.

HTH


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I use my Zen Light for alot of stuff. Not just MTBing. Zen has awesome customer service. My light is not the Darkstar, but a custom he did for me. Holding about 700L on high and 350L on low. This is an impressive light.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

wycough said:


> I use my Zen Light for alot of stuff. Not just MTBing. Zen has awesome customer service. My light is not the Darkstar, but a custom he did for me. Holding about 700L on high and 350L on low. This is an impressive light.


WOW what a great looking light!! :thumbsup:

K


----------



## joebreez (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW, nice light unit Zen.
Some good heat sinking and a nice clean unit.
Quick question, what lenses have you been using for the MCE?
Some nice throw and a tight pattern.
Thanks.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the custom options and the fact that it goes 3 hrs on high and is dimmable. I like a lot of peripheral spill or spread and very few LED lights have enough....very few.


----------



## jimcrjfo (Sep 3, 2003)

Bought a Darkstar a few weeks ago and finally got the chance to take it for a spin this week. All I've got to say it DAMN! Exceptionally light weight, excellent light quality and man was it bright! I started out with the light on bright and quickly realized that I didn't need it. I ran most of my ride on low and was very pleased with the beam. Late in the ride, my buddy's battery went dead and I rode us out on high. I chose the spot/flood combo and it is perfect!

This was a great buy in my opinion.


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Great looking light. Two questions:

Where and how is the battery mounted?
Did you get a deal? Because $420 is more than "a few bucks" over the goal of spending $250. I would be more interested at closer to 250 myself.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Battery is placed in an upper pocket of my hydration pack. The price has increased since I bought mine.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any chance of a lithium ion pack for this light? Can you make these and how much is the upcharge?


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

They already are Li-ion packs so no upcharge


----------



## PBnJ (Jan 14, 2004)

I live in Dallas, and was recently introduced to Zen's lights. I'd heard of him, but had two decent HID lights, and had no reason to look into new lighting.

My HIDs are both giving me problems now though, so I decided to gather several of the local riders' lights together for a semi-objective light test. Since you guys are talking about the Darkstar, I thought I'd let you see how it stacked up in a head to head beam shot comparison with several of the popular lights out there. It's not a perfect test (aim was inconsistent, light to light), and we're missing some big name contributions like the NR Pro series, but it's still informative. Hope it helps.

The result pics are in my folder on facebook here:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=124629&id=643883144&l=cfb010d78f

The camera settings were F2.8, ISO 100, 4 second exposure.

Here's a sample shot, of the Darkstar's beam on trail. The white trail marker and the shirt are 30 feet from the camera. The "washout" in the pic doesn't happen with your eyes, once they adjust to the amount of light.










Brian

PS - I have a Darkstar on the way.  Zen's lights were the crowd favorites, and the Darkstar had no competition for trail illumination.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice shots there. For the record though Roadie's "Pinky" is a 3x XPG.
Actually it is this one right here.








The 3x is a nice light, but the Darkstar totally kicks its butt. 
That's why when I ride with Roadie I have to run two 3x's on the helmet.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaR21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian thanks for sharing. It's definitely good to see how the lights stack up in the trail even if the lights aren't aimed the at the exact same location. This should help me decide which model of Zen's light i need.


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

zen bicycle said:


> F4
> 4sec
> ISO 220
> the nikon D40 doesn't have an iso 100 so this is the closest I could get. I also adjusted these images down in brightness to what my eyes see so it is actually dimmer than what the settings would indicate.
> ...


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

You are probably correct, I claim no expertise in photography. Check out the MTBR light shoot out to see how it stacks up if you don't like my beam shots /lack of camera aptitude 
FC is taking it out tonight so lets see what he has to say in the coming days

PBNJ if you want real illumination pair up the Darkstar with the new XPG 4x. Just ride with a fire extinguisher is all I ask

Thanks


----------



## RobbieG (Nov 13, 2009)

My Darkstar is on its way... can't wait...  

I think Zen may have a few more orders on his hands after the mtbr 2010 light shootout based on initial impressions.


----------



## RobbieG (Nov 13, 2009)

I've had my Darkstar for a few rides now and here are my impressions so far:

The Good: STUNNINGLY BRIGHT  ... I mean there is nothing I have seen on my local trails in B.C. that can compare to the Darkstar in terms of sheer output... The spot is very large and has great penetration and the spill is huge... there is nothing that you cannot see regardless of where you are looking, that is impressive in itself. A bar mounted light would be completely unneccessary in my opinion with the Darkstar on the helmet. And there is no way I could ever come close to outrunning the beam on this light on my local trails, nor do I imagine could anyone in most conditions. Heat management seems to be very good and the light didn't get very warm at all, althought the air temperature has been below 40 F for my rides so far. Burn time was a non-issue as I only rode for about 90 minutes, but on high the full time. The switch was also very easy to find and use. The low position on the helmet is also good for B.C. singletrack because we have a lot of low hanging branches and the Darkstar's low profile is good for avoiding those. And to me the best thing is the weight, or lack thereof... I mean I could not tell that I had a light on my helmet, its that unobtrusive. 

The Bad (well not bad really)... really for me the only thing is the finnicky helmet mount, which is actually rock solid once in position. But the low position also means the helmet cuts off a bit of the lower area of the spill which would normally illuminate the front wheel area a bit more... I guess I could shim something to fit under the light before it is secured, but its not that big a deal. Apparently a helmet mount is in the works...


----------



## coach#1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi there,

I got a new Darkstar last week and thought I'd add my initial review. 

First off, Zen has been great to deal with - prompt e-mail replies to all of my questions and will work with you to customize something that suits your requirements. I ended up with a beautiful red Darkstar model with one flood and one spot beam pattern and the new three mode electronics (low/med/high).

I'm not as big a light geek as some around here so I won't have as much technical stuff to add. Coming from an old (1998 ish?) NightRider Classic halogen light this thing is insanely bright. The new three mode electronics turn the light on to a low mode with one click. Subsequent clicks switch to med then to high. Clicks after this point toggle between med and high. A press (long push) goes back to low and another press turns it off. It also has a flashing mode for all three levels. All of these features can be customized more than I'll ever have the need to. The low mode is great for trailside repairs or tooling around town. The medium is bright and the high is f-off bright. There's also a low battery warning flash and led on the switch (which you can see if you have it bar mounted). 

Positives: good quality build, cool "garage tech" look, simple function, programmable options (I probably won't change the way it came - works just as I need it), lightweight, solid hemet mount doesn't move, bright as all get out.

Negative: Same as mentioned previously - because it sits so low on the helmet, the helmet creates a shadow over the front wheel and just in front of the front wheel. Not a huge deal here - I don't notice it at all when I'm riding fast. And if I do need to see my front wheel I can just tilt my head down slightly. This is certainly not a deal breaker - this light exceeded my expectations. Also, Zen is working on a tiltable helmet mount that should help with this issue (see his blog for a video of the prototype). 

Cheers,

-Coach


----------



## cyba (May 8, 2008)

whats the warranty on these things?


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty simple
If you break it riding your bike send it back and I fix it.

If you manage to break it doing something else, first I want to know how, and second it is the cost of parts + shipping.

Thanks


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAGON (Sep 14, 2009)

zen bicycle said:


> Pretty simple
> If you break it riding your bike send it back and I fix it.
> 
> If you manage to break it doing something else, first I want to know how, and second it is the cost of parts + shipping.
> ...


The Darkstar is crazy bright. What's the turn around time when ordering a set?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

It does appear to be crazy bright. Certainly much more so then my current light (almost feel inadequate out there on the trail).

How many of you are using this light as your sole light? That is what I'm thinking of doing. I have one race that will take place at night, and other then that I just plan on having it for a few social rides. Do you really miss the backup bar light?

I do have to say, one of the things that impresses me about this light is how quick Grady has been to answer my many questions. Great customer service!!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Impressive. Putting this on the short list for my next light.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Turn around time for a standard configuration is 1 week. If you need something different such as a specific runtime battery or something I haven't thought of then it is basically the time to order the components.

Thanks


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

DavidR1 said:


> How many of you are using this light as your sole light?


Only light here, helmet mounted.

I used to have a crazy dual beam bar mount, bottle cage battery and a helmet light with a big a$$ camelback battery. I used to hate setting the whole shebang up for a ride, thus I hardly ever went. Too much hassle, too little light.

Darkstar has changed that. I did more night rides this fall than ever before. Clean, simple, and bright.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Light is still holding up well. Zen shoot me a pic of that Litech. What al have you done to it?


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I sent you a message on the other forum about the bike.

Let me know if you need anything. Glad to hear it is holding up well!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you haven't already, check out the new helmet mount Grady added to his products. It works very well and worth picking it up if you use this light on your helmet. It raises the light off the helmet a bit providing a bit more usable light.


----------



## tswelsh (May 29, 2006)

I'm looking for my next light and considering the darkstar. The web site and posts here show nice beam shots of 'high' and 'low'. I'm assuming that 'low' means one lens is on and 'high' means both lenses are on. Going to the trailled web site the two stated lens options are Spot/Spot and Spot/Flood. In the pictures posted I haven't seen any description of whether these are spot/spot or spot/flood so I can't tell which setup they are using. 

Can you clarify the lens options? Does the spot/spot have an identical beam pattern, just more light? Are there any pictures that compare/contrast the two different setups?
Thanks,


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Both LED's run all the time as it is more efficient that way as opposed to a one low two high setup as you describe.

The pictures on the MTBR review are of a spot/spot
Hogprints light is a spot/flood.

There isn't a lot of difference between the two, but basically the spot flood widens the beam a little bit and gets rid of all artifacts from the lenses. The spot spot has more throw and a little beam artifact as mentioned on MTBR. It is NOT noticeable when you are riding.

Both configurations have the same amount of light, it is just placed differently on the trail.

If you pick one lens combination though, and it doesn't suit your tatstes just send it back in and I will swap lenses for you.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

FWIW: I have a Darkstar and plan to change my Spot/Flood combination to a Spot/Spot combination. I could use a bit more throw on the trails around here.


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information. i ordered a darkstar last night with the helmet mount.. spot/flood. night riding will be new for me on an MTB. so far only done it on MX and quads.

i am thinking of running a bar mount as a backup just in case. what would be something small and light that would be good enough to get one to their destination in case of main light failure?

thanks again


----------



## SPINSTOKED (Oct 10, 2006)

FWIW: I have been using mine for almost 2 years and have no complaints with the spot/flood combo. I have yet to see a light on the trail that I like better than mine. I just carry a small led head lamp in my bag for back up. I can always rig it to my helmet or bars. I use the low beam for climbing, I think the low beam battery life is forever, and I only use the high beam for when I am going faster or when I need a lot of light. I have forgotten to charge my battery on several occasions and have yet to have a dead battery. I wouldn't sweat the battery going dead but I think a back up is good insurance.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anyone run the Darkstar battery pack in their jersey pocket or is battery to heavy and bulky? I normally do not ride with a hydration pack and prefer placing battery in my jersey pocket. 

Also, Trail LED website lists the Darkstar on backorder with estimated delivery time 4 weeks - is this correct?


----------



## digital75 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Zen do you have pictures of your helmet mount on your website so I can see what it looks like? I went on your website and did not see what it looks like. Also I would like to see what your handle bar mounts look like. I bought a light from you and the handle bar mount I have from you does not hold up well on my handle bars.


----------



## vpradel (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone knows how the TrialLed Darkstar compares against Dinotte 1200+ Dual Quad? Zen, this question goes for you too  Help me decide between these 2.


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

has anyone had problems with the helmet mount? my second ride out one of my o-rings failed. the second one is starting to break too.


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

has anyone heard from trailled lately? i've emailed and pm'd him about the problems with the helmet mount and have had no response.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry guys I have been balls to the wall trying to get orders out as fast as possible. If you have a question please use the contact form and not mtbr PM as I don't always get a notification about a new message.

Ndamico I responded to you.

thanks


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

Follow-up- if anyone has had o-ring problems like me i purchased a 50 pack of Viton replacements (the originals were Buna) which seem to be holding up better. 50 was the smallest amount i could buy and hopefully i'll never need near that many.

so if anyone needs one drop me a PM and i'll sell them to you for what they cost me plus the cost of a stamp.


----------

